# bootleg?



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So I just received 3 CDs in the mail, and they look kind of suspicious to me. The notes are just a touch blurry, like they've been copied. The printing on the front of the CD is also grainy. I don't know for sure but it looks like they've been bootlegged.... 

Is there a way I can tell for sure, and if there is, what should I do about it? I really don't want to get involved in any kind of lawsuit or anything, but I'm pretty strict on this kind of thing. I don't listen to music on youtube, for example. I worry that the performers are getting ripped off.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A consideration (which I'm sure you have, ah, considered):

The stature of the label, and of the artists. It seems likely that only shoestring operations presenting little-known artists would have such poor 'production values'.

That ain't much help, and personal ethical standards are... personal. _I_ would inquire of the seller about returning the CDs for a refund, and if that can't be done, it gets gray.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

For you... Although the booklet may not be perfect, I'm sure the CD is bit perfect. It's not like it makes any real difference.

For the record label... Chasing down this sort of stuff is a full time job and requires special knowledge to be able to correctly determine whether something is just a slip of the offset press or a bootleg copy. I'd leave that to them.

There are some titles, like the Beatles stereo box, where the bootlegs may outnumber the legit copies. It doesn't matter where you buy it, you still might get a bootleg. But the bootleg is virtually identical to the legit release, so all you can do is shrug your shoulders.


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

Did these happen to be Musical Heritage Society issues, AKA product liscened from some of the bigger labels? Your description sounds just like them. If they are not MHS issues, what labels are they on and would you feel comfortable disclosing your source? Perhaps I could help, since I have been involved in music retailing, both on full time and part time basis's since 1978.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

When the major labels are having a devil of a time selling their legit classical stock, it wouldn't make much sense to pirate individual classical titles. Bootleggers are more likely to bootleg Beatles box sets, whch they have.


----------

